# PrecisionPinz here !!!



## PrecisionPinz (Jan 1, 2013)

PrecisionPinz here !!! Formerly TNB Medical - it's great to be here !!! I see a lot of familiar names here.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2013)

PrecisionPinz, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome brother!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## Milwdude (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome bro!


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2013)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## brazey (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome, glad to have you here.


----------



## PrecisionPinz (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone !!!  It's great to be here - can't wait to contribute to this incredible board !!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## PrecisionPinz (Jan 4, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> Welcome to IMF



Hey Alin - long time !!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 4, 2013)

.


----------



## PrecisionPinz (Feb 3, 2013)

Great Board !!!


----------



## web_dj (Feb 16, 2013)

whats up bro great info here


----------



## Cork (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to IML Forums!  

Make sure to support the sponsors.  

You can always check out Orbit Nutrition for the best prices on bodybuilding supplements.  You can use ORBIT109 at checkout for 5% off and keep an eye on those daily deals!


----------

